# Has anyone got a blackberry playbook?



## 1927 (Mar 3, 2012)

For the money I thought it might come in handy even if just for travelling and being smaller than a laptop.

Anyone using one? most reviews online are based on the original selling price and guess at current prices opinions may be different.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 4, 2012)

I reckon you'd be better off getting a cheapy Android tablet tbh. The Playbook isn't very good and unlikely to have much support now that RIM is going down the drain.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 11, 2012)

They suck.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I reckon you'd be better off getting a cheapy Android tablet tbh. The Playbook isn't very good and unlikely to have much support now that RIM is going down the drain.


 
Have you tried the new OS? And which Android tablets of a comparable price are any good? In the market for a cheap tablet myself...


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 12, 2012)

RIM sucks. All their products suck, though some more than others. Was looking at the prices of phones the other day and literally can't believe how much they think their shoddy 'Curve' phone is worth compared to an Android phone.*

*Hint: It's not 'much less' as anyone who has ever had their hands on one would assume. 

I can't imagine them lasting for long at this rate, but then you never know - they may not have gone under until after the lifetime of the tablet. *shrug*


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Blackberry still actually do alright in the UK because Da Yoot are down with their phones.



> BlackBerry continues to be popular in the UK and Canada according to recent survey data. In Canada, BlackBerry has snatched 41% of the smartphone market, which is more or less in line with where RIM sat at the beginning of the summer. Apple claimed 25% as of August, with the other major manufacturers claiming 27% collectively. In the UK, Android leads with 44.8%, but BlackBerry still manages to beat out iPhone 22.5% versus 18.5%
> 
> http://www.intomobile.com/2011/11/10/blackberry-maintains-strong-market-share-in-uk-and-canada/


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Blackberry still actually do alright in the UK because Da Yoot are down with their phones.


That's the only reason they get them though - only young people actually text more than 5000 texts a month and need the free messaging.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 12, 2012)

BBM is miles better than texting though.

I've got a new Curve, and I love it. It's a million times better than my old Android phone for my needs (hardware keyboard, tiny form factor, great call quality, social networking).


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 12, 2012)

The playbook is supposed to be a decent bit of hardware.

plus, the new pacemaker software is going to be on it


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 12, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> BBM is miles better than texting though.
> 
> I've got a new Curve, and I love it. It's a million times better than my old Android phone for my needs (hardware keyboard, tiny form factor, great call quality, social networking).




I worked in a place that tested end of contract returned mobile phones for a few weeks, and I have to say I would never get a Blackberry after that - tbf though looking at the Android phones on offer I wouldn't want any of the models below a Galaxy Ace for performance either but the Blackberries were in a class of their own for non-intuitive use, and the state of the rubbery back on Curves after a year or two in someone's pocket can be shocking.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 12, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> The playbook is supposed to be a decent bit of hardware.
> 
> plus, the new pacemaker software is going to be on it


 
That is highly interesting. The one thing that makes me want an Apple tablet is the music apps...


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 12, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> That is highly interestong. The one thing that makes me want an Apple tablet is the music apps...


http://www.facebook.com/pacemakermusic


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 14, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pacemakermusic


 
Cheers for the link


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 26, 2012)

So, anyone got one?

I'm still thinking I might do it. The 16gb version is only £100-120 quid second hand. and the number of available apps is growing (apparently)


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 26, 2012)

Mates got one seems to like it.Though he was telling me how crap i pod touches were as he had broken 3.Turned out washed one in washing machine,dropped one out of his car and ran over it.and sat on one snapping it..So his is probably broken now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 26, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> So, anyone got one?
> 
> I'm still thinking I might do it. The 16gb version is only £100-120 quid second hand. and the number of available apps is growing (apparently)



They couldn't pay me to own this thing...


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 26, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They couldn't pay me to own this thing...


 
They are gonna pay me to use this thing....just got offered one at work and even though I don't need it, I'll probably have a look anyway & no doubt give it back asap.

I already have a desktop, macbook & a HTC One X (today...yay) so I'm going to struggle to find the time to use it.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They couldn't pay me to own this thing...


 
why not?


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

For the price it's not a bad tablet at all, so long as you're happy with the minimal apps.


----------



## inspoken (Jun 27, 2012)

missus has one, paid £130 for it. Nice piece of kit, smaller than an iPad. I guess it really depends what you are going to use it for that determines whether it's any good.  If you are just browsing, then it'll do as good a job as any, it comes down to screen size is all.   Obv if you have a blackberry then it links to it and you can do all your email, bbm, calendar etc direct from there.  The screen quality is very good, as is the touchscreen.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> why not?



It has no future, RIM are fucked, plus it's not that great to actually use ime...


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It has no future, RIM are fucked, plus it's not that great to actually use ime...


That's your opinion.

This month's PC Pro thought differently, awarding it a 'recommended' status, describing it as "capable communications tool and powerful media player," with the £169 price being a 'steal.'


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

inspoken said:


> missus has one, paid £130 for it. Nice piece of kit, smaller than an iPad. I guess it really depends what you are going to use it for that determines whether it's any good. If you are just browsing, then it'll do as good a job as any, it comes down to screen size is all. Obv if you have a blackberry then it links to it and you can do all your email, bbm, calendar etc direct from there. The screen quality is very good, as is the touchscreen.


Well, exactly. Not everyone needs ten zillion apps on a tablet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

editor said:


> That's your opinion.
> 
> This month's PC Pro thought differently, awarding it a 'recommended' status, describing it as "capable communications tool and powerful media player," with the £169 price being a 'steal.'



Ok mr obvious of course it's my opinion! Only a fool would pay money for that tablet given its future, good money after bad. If you actually believed that article you'd be flagging it up at every opportunity, you haven't which says it all.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Only a fool would pay money for that tablet given its future, good money after bad.


So anyone who buys this bargain priced, hugely capable tablet is a 'fool'?
Jeez. 


Kid_Eternity said:


> If you actually believed that article you'd be flagging it up at every opportunity, you haven't which says it all.


Er, I only read it last night.


----------



## magneze (Jun 27, 2012)

Wait for the reviews of the Google Nexus 7. Looks heaps better.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

magneze said:


> Wait for the reviews of the Google Nexus 7. Looks heaps better.



It really does. Another nail in the Playbook coffin, you'd have to be a gargantuan fool to buy a Playbook now the Nexus 7 is here!


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 28, 2012)

What a crappy argument  

Nobody buys a tablet thinking, 'hey, this one is future proof'


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 28, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> What a crappy argument
> 
> Nobody buys a tablet thinking, 'hey, this one is future proof'


Tell that to Moses, ay.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> What a crappy argument
> 
> Nobody buys a tablet thinking, 'hey, this one is future proof'


Indeed. When I bought my old Nokia phone I wasn't expecting to be still using the thing in ten years time, but while I had it, it did everything I needed. If the Playbook suits your needs now, then it's a perfectly good tablet at a very good price.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 23, 2013)

Bought a 64GB one off eBay for a ton. Needed a cheap tablet to take on holiday. Looking forward to having a play with it.


----------

